# review of Vom Banach & Von Wolfstraum Breeders



## jag1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Looking for reviews for these breeder's. I want a healthy working line with good nerves for a companion pet that will be smart, calm in the house, and trainable. I am in on the east coast but will pay to ship if needed. If these breeders are not what I am looking for than would like some to look into.
Thanks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think Lee has a puppy available from her last litter. The sire is the same as my boy and I know the mother as well. I think this particular puppy might be exactly what you describe you are looking for. Contact her.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I have a Vom Banach dog. He is fantastic. Great in the house. Easy dog to live with. Not super high drive, but enough to do what I want (club level IPO). He has solid nerves, can go with me anywhere. Does well with crowds. Can be dumb occasionally with other dogs. But nothing that keeps us from going places with lots of other dogs. So far very healthy. I am also on the east coast and shipped. Julie is notoriously difficult to get a hold of. And as a rule won't place males in inexperienced homes. 

I have also met a Wolfstraum dog. Very nice solid dogs, good drive, powerful. 

I think both are good choices.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I have known Lee at von Wolfstraum for at least 10 years. Have met many of her dogs, imported my first female from her breeding done in Belgium but due to their requirements did not carry her kennel name. She has been a great friend and mentor to me. She produces top quality puppies, good stable temperaments, great working ability, and great family dogs, all in one package. This coming from personally knowing many of her puppy buyers and personally meeting those dogs. I would definitely consider her as one of the top breeders in the country. I am located in Nebraska.


----------



## jag1 (Jun 11, 2015)

thank you but I can not get the pup until September, just trying to find the right breeder. Biggest concern is finding a breeder that knows what they are doing with bloodlines, hopefully stack the odds to get a stable dog.


----------



## jag1 (Jun 11, 2015)

thank you, I really appreciate the review, very helpful.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> .... And as a rule won't place males in inexperienced homes.
> ....


I'm curious why the sex rule? I'd think some males can be 'softer' than females and vice versa.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Lee just had three grand kids in the compete in the Working Dog Championships, with Archer, my pup from my first breeding (with her recommendation on stud) that placed 2nd and just last weekend he qualified for the WUSV World Team for USA. She knows and understands bloodlines, what they have to offer, what they bring health wise, nerves, drives, conformation, working ability. I know she is planning a litter later this year.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

alexg said:


> I'm curious why the sex rule? I'd think some males can be 'softer' than females and vice versa.



I should clarify a bit. She generally won't place a male in an inexperienced home. She wants them in experienced homes or homes that have a proven record of "working" their dog in some manner or have an active affiliation with some type of working club, SAR team, agility club, something to show you are active with knowledgeable dog people to support you. You would have to clarify with her. She knows her lines and what's produced and how they are. She wants to ensure that people are ably prepared to handle them.


----------



## jag1 (Jun 11, 2015)

I am getting a female for the size.


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

Lee has been breeding for many years and has acquired an encyclopedic knowledge of pedigrees. I have two of her dogs, one from each of the lines she concentrated on, and am pleased with both. Not only are they capable of IPO competition, she has maintained the kind of balance in drives that allows them to remain clear headed when in drive, and to completely relax in the house when not working. I love tracking, and I found it extremely difficult to find a line of dogs that has also preserved the hunt drive needed for tracking/SAR. Her lines still pass on that instinct. I also like a dog with appropriate levels of natural aggression and the mental ability to remain clear and to discern when aggression is/is not appropriate on its own. I found these in her dogs. Choosing the type of dog you would do best with is a very personal decision, so the more info re your needs/likes you provide any breeder, the better able they will be to determine if their breeding program may produce what you are looking for. What suits one individual's personality may be completely wrong for someone else. Best of luck in your search!


----------



## creegh (Sep 12, 2014)

I really cannot say enough good things about Lee. She was one of the first breeders I contacted and she has been above and beyond helpful and informative and is completely upfront about her dogs - their temperaments, strengths, and weaknesses. 

I'm coming from the horse world and Lee has a background in there before going into dogs. We share the same breeding philosophies and thoughts and the first time I called her we must have spent two hours on the phone talking and me writing down names of different dogs and information she gave me so I could start connecting the dots and getting a feel for different dogs and bloodlines. She knows her lines inside and out their stengths and weakensses. She also treated me like I was new but not a newbie - didn't get talked down to at all, just explained everything clearly, which is something I appreciated immensely. 

She's been more than gracious about me sending her random questions and letting me bug her. 

I'm still a good year - year and a half out from getting my puppy and I'm hoping that the timing is right for one of her dogs. My fiance actually flat out told me to suck it up and just wait - I'll be waiting how long and a couple more months won't kill me haha  

As I've learned more about german shepherds and schutzhund I've become more 'picky' in a sense - crossed a lot of breeders off my list because they are on maybe their 4th litter, or they've bred a ton of dogs with very few titled to show for it. They don't title or breed the dogs they produce, they keep importing titled dogs and don't seem have a distinct line etc. 

I told Lee I need to stop looking at dogs like I'm looking for a horse to buy for my own breeding program - but it's hard to turn that part of my brain off - the pony breeder brain as I'm 3rd generation in breeding horses (on my own third generation of horses I've bred now but slowly easing out of horses due to various factors - kind of replacing ponies and eventing with dogs and schutzhund) so I guess I've come to accept that that's just now how I look at animals - all angles, the animal before me, what it's done, who it's parents are, what they've done and produced etc. 

And from every angle I look at Lee - and her - program are just extremely top notch. I think you would be very happy with a dog from her  

re: males 

I'm someone that needs to get a male - my current female (byb gsd) is same sex aggressive and Lee honed in on exactly the type of dog I need immediately.


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

I do not have a Vom Banach dog, but have heard good things about them! My complaint is, because I heard such great things, I tried to contact them about being wait listed for a pup. After several emails, phone messages, and help from board members here, I could never get in touch and was never contacted. I've heard they are notoriously hard to get ahold of. For me, that right there was a deal breaker. In the event I need the support of my breeder, I want to be able to get in touch with them. I can't speak for those who actually have Vom Banach dogs though. Once you own a pup of theirs perhaps they are easier to contact?


----------



## jag1 (Jun 11, 2015)

thank you, "completely relax in the house when not working" is very important to me. Sounds like Lee is the type of breeder that I am looking for.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I'll repeat what everyone else has said about Lee's breeding program (Wolfstraum). She is quite knowledge of pedigrees. I also had the privilege of having one of her females board with me for some tracking training years ago for about six months. What I loved about this dog was she was powerful in the work, and nice drives. She had that so needed "off switch". Csabre wasn't raised around children and I was also quite impressed how she handled my daughters and granddaughters when they came over to visit. There's a young male in our training group too that shows nice drives, and a lot of power in the work. Lee will also be there for you every step of the way. She stands behind her dogs.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

If I were in the position of choosing it would be Wolfstraum. I have not had first hand experience with one of Lee's dogs so base my opinion on following her program for a period of over 20 years. She has real good dog-sense , a deep and wide understanding of pedigrees, the breed , how it was , is , and should be .
I like the fact that she keeps dogs from her own program and develops her line through the generations. 
Lisa Clark also does this and so does Julia Priestly .
Also Lee likes the same type of dog that I do .

**comment removed by ADMIN. Leave this to PM, please.**


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have never met Lee or any of her dogs, nor have I met any Von Banach dogs.

But I will say that Lee has always answered my questions and has given me her advice and insight on pedigrees that I was curious about. She seems to always be willing to help educate people and tries to guide them in the right direction. She's good people.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Another vote for von Wolfstraum..

I'm one of those that has a von Wolfstraum dog, Kougar... Have seen several from her breeding program... And have had one of her H-litter pups stay with me.. I love my boy.. Just a great all around dog.. 

Definitely get in touch with Lee with any questions you may have. Or you can contact me...


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I do not have one but I do know a dog from Vom Banach. He is a great dog. Around the public all the time. The owners runs a pet supply/groom shop here and he is there all the time. She said she and great contact with Julie. Maybe they are hard to get in touch with but once you have a pup no problem....


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*Just a nice reminder. PLEASE, if you have anything negative to say, keep it to PM's. 

Thank you,

ADMIN* *Lisa*


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Those are two very different type breeders. No contest, imo. Wolfstraum is by far the one I would choose between those two.


----------



## jag1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Lee is the one I will go with. Sounds like she will get me the pup that fits us the best. I really appreciate all the feedback, it was very helpful in making our very important decision.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I wish you all the best. Lee has very nice dogs and lots of experience. I am sure she will match you with the right Pup!!

I seem to be in the minority in regards to vom Banach. And that's cool. I had and continue to have a great experience. My dog is exactly what I wanted. I never had issues with contacting her and still communicate with her regularly. 

Yeah, she is different than Lee. And again, that's cool. To each their own. 

I have only met one of Lees dogs. But he is a very nice dog. Very nice. And she is super knowledgable about bloodlines. 

Can't wait to see pics of your new pup when you get her!!


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

Just to tell you that without knowing me, Lee has always been very helpfull and a trusted source. You can count on her being honest and willing to share with you all her knowledge. That speaks to who she is and that her main goal is helping you, not too many people are that way anymore.

I have never contacted Von Banach, but have read a lot of good reviews from them over the years.


----------

